# Where is Odom?



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

I have not read or heard anything about Odom. I was expecting more teams looking to sign him, or talk to him, but I see teams more are/were interested in Artest, Ariza, Gortad, and Villanueva than Odom. I don’t get it?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't either and have no idea whats up. I can't imagine Kobe letting him leave. Kobe knows how important LO is. and Mitch understands it as well. They shouldn't low ball him.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Find Odom and sign him so that I can sleep well in summer nights.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Artest said he was playing pool with "odumb" last night


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Odom disppearing, what else is new?

Just joking, I think we'll resign him. Pistons just wasted their capspace on Gordon, what an aweful move by them, but good for us.

Hopefully Rasheed Wallace stays away from the Celtics and CAvs. Wallace is still a great player, as long as he goes to a crap team, next year is gift wrapped for the Lakers.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

he's chillin


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

He was probably in San Diego opening up a candy store


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lamar's intro music???


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Dunno...where is he?* *Can you find him?*


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

lol lol lol


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Danny Boy FTW :lol:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol you guys are fools!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

we have powell and DJ

dont cha worry


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Jokes apart, am really worried about Odom bolting to some other team. With Ariza most likely gone (what a crazy move by TA), we desprately need to sign LO.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> am really worried about Odom bolting to some other team.


Im not (knock on wood)


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah, I don't think LO is going anywhere. For him there is absolutely no doubt Lakers will match whatever offers are given (especally considering all the teams he'd probably want to go too at this point are done spending and out of cap space).

His ability to fill in multiple positions makes him priceless. And PJ loves him.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Lamar's probably sitting back and enjoying his summer vacation. Maybe...just maybe...he's in a gym somewhere trying to improve his jumper. NOT!!!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

He's not going anywhere unless someone offers him $13M/yr over 5 years or something crazy.


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

And if i'm right Memphis is the only team that can offer that kind of money?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The only decent team with cap room left I think is Portland.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

He could go to Bob's Cats. I think they have a ton of cap money and a terrible team he could be the star on.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Lakers commit to Odom:

Lakers will pay Odom contract compared to Hedo Turkey. (a Turkey worths 50 mil).

Now a turkey market value has increased to 56 mil.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

DANNY said:


>


lol classic


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

the latest i heard is the the only other team really considering signing Odom is Portland but they only wanna offer the MLE which is the same thing we can offer. so looks like Odom will be resigning here soon unless something unexpected happens...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

P-Rez25 said:


> the latest i heard is the the only other team really considering signing Odom is Portland but they only wanna offer the MLE which is the same thing we can offer. so looks like Odom will be resigning here soon unless something unexpected happens...


Huh?

We can offer more than the MLE to Odom. Which we will.. He'd be a moron if he took MLE.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Perhaps the most well-known of the NBA's salary cap exceptions, *it is so named because the Boston Celtics were the first team permitted to exceed the salary cap to re-sign one of their own players (in that case, Larry Bird). Free agents who qualify for this exception are called "qualifying veteran free agents" or "Bird Free Agents" in the CBA, and this exception falls under the auspices of the Veteran Free Agent exception. In a nutshell, the Larry Bird exception allows teams to exceed the salary cap to re-sign their own free agents, at an amount up to the maximum salary. To qualify as a Bird free agent, a player must have played three seasons without being waived or changing teams as a free agent. This means a player can obtain "Bird rights" by playing under three one-year contracts, a single contract of at least three years, or any combination thereof.* It also means that when a player is traded, his Bird rights are traded with him, and his new team can use the Bird exception to re-sign him. Bird-exception contracts can be up to six years in length.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NBA_Salary_Cap


We can offer him anything we want


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Last I heard, Odom was offered a job by Willy Wonka. If the Lakers don't offer him a offer he can't refuse, I think he might be working at the chocolate factory.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^ :lol:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

We must keep Odom. Even if it means losing Brown.

By the way, one report has us offering 3 yrs $24 million. That means a full mle deal would be worth more money. Of course that isn't considering any money he might make after the 3 year deal, but the point is we just don't know what might happen and I won't be happy until Odom is officially signed with us.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I just can't see Lamar getting anything under 8 or 9/yr, over the course of 3 year period with a fourth year player option. This is his peak after all, so I'd assume he wants that nice contract to close out his career.

Junkie or not, Lamar knows whats going on. He's fully aware of how important he is to the roster for a potential back to back. I mean lets be honest, Bynum may have a career of injuries.. I don't think he will, but you never know... Our front court would be in shambles if we lost Bynum to injury, didn't resign Gasol and just had Gasol at center with no real PF to play alongside him.

Lamar is coming back, and he's gonna get a decent check to go with it. I seriously doubt MLE type money is even an option. But you never know, maybe he will take a pay cut for the better of the team? Since our best player wont.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> We must keep Odom. Even if it means losing Brown.


Agreed.

I really hope we can keep Brown as well. Maybe since he didnt get much time.. His hype level isn't through the roof... Maybe he could be brought back for LLE type money. But it seems a lot of teams are over paying this season. So I doubt it.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*found him!*


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

damn he's kickin it with megan fox

i wouldnt be in a rush to sign either in that situation


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Is that photochopped?


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

dont think so. damn @ zac effron


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If Odom did leave, one replacement option would be Morrison, Powell and Memphis' 2010 second rounder to the Thunder for Nick Collison. I'm sure they'd see Powell as a serviceable replacement for next year, and the extra $6m in cap room next year could only help them.

We'd also have to look to sign someone like Antonio McDyess with the veteran's exception, but I hope we get Lamar locked up this week.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

He's made his decision. I don't know what it is, but we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

not sure about the accuracy of the source, but...

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/212006-david-lee-to-portland-now-lakers-want-little-nate



> Lamar Odom: Contrary to other reports, Odom is not receiving offers from other teams for more than what the Lakers can give him. He wants to stay in L.A. and they want him back. Should work out just fine.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sean said:


> not sure about the accuracy of the source, but...
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/212006-david-lee-to-portland-now-lakers-want-little-nate


Good find Sean, I hope that Bleacher is right on this one.

Lakers are lucky there's just not that many teams under the cap that can afford him.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> I mentioned the other night when Hedo Turkoglu reneged on the Blazers that it could be bad news for LA, since Portland might take their $9 mil in cap space and turn their attention to Lamar Odom. Well, via his Twitter page, ESPN.com's Ric Bucher says the Blazers are looking elsewhere:
> Latest on LO and Portland: Blazers not interested, according to a source.
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------

